# Who Shares Your Birthday?



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Click on the link below and find out if you share your birthday with any famous musicians. You can also find songs that were recorded on your birthday.

http://nfo.net/calendar/jan01.htm

I share my birthday with:

Isaac Hayes
Phil Lynott
Dimebag Darrell
John Hiatt
Robert Plant
Jack Teagarden
J.J. Malone

Maybelline was recorded by Chuck Berry on my 1st b-day.
Goldfinger was recorded by Shirley Bassey on my 10th b-day.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

No one worth mentioning, lol.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Chuck Berry and the Grand Ole Opry.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Ginger Rogers? And its pride day in Toronto - what a way to find out :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

woot, well whaddaya know, I have the same birthday as herbie hancock! :banana:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

1973 "Smoke On The Water", - Deep Purple was recorded before i was born, heh,
1919 Al Viola, one of Sinatras guitar players
It isn't there But Tupac Shakur shares my birthday


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Royalty*

The Queen of Soul herself: Aretha Franklin!

Other notables: Jeff Healy and Elton John

And a host of other interesting but not very well known writers and performers. (Like Hoyt Axton)


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

EVH

&

The GREAT ONE #99 (not really music related)


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

20th november...

Joe Walsh,
Duane Allman
among others ...


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky....way before I was born obviously


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

July 7
Doc Severinson
Ringo Starr


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stevie Wonder - across the river, and not just the b-day, born on the same day.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

August 12

Roy Gaines, Mark Knopfler, Pat Metheny, Suzanne Vega, Jennifer Warnes..

Not too shabby.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Keef

Bill Nelson


Christina Aguilara

:zzz:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Aug 5

Lenny Breau
Terri Clark
Rick Derringer
Eddie 'Fingers' Ojeda (Twisted Sister)

among many others...not a bad day :smile:

Noteable events:

1957 - debut of American Bandstand
1962 - Marilyn Monroe died


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

*sept. 12*

MAURICE CHEVALIER
HELEN CARTER
BOOKER T. JONES
BARRY WHITE
THE OLD "POSSUM" HIMSELF,GEORGE JONES

and sadly, JOHNNY CASH died on this date.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

March 7

Townes Van Zandt


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Frank Zappa died on my fifth birthday (Dec 4, '93)


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey I'm in some good company

Dusty Hill of ZZ top
Joey Ramone
Grace Jones
Gregory Herbert..of Blood Sweat and Tears
Jerry Hyman of Blood Sweat and Tears
Peter Townshend of the Who

Songs Recorded/Released this date include: 
1931 "Faithfully Yours", - Ben Selvin Orch. 
1931 "Have You Forgotten", - Ben Selvin Orch. 
1942 "For Me and My Gal", - Abe Lyman Orch. 
1942 "He Wears A Pair of Silver Wings", - Abe Lyman Orch. 
1954 "Hernando's Hideaway", - Archie Bleyer 
1954 "I Understand Just How You Feel", - The Four Tunes 
1958 "Secretly", - Jimmy Rodgers 
1962 "I Can't Stop Loving You", - Ray Charles 
1962 "Second Hand Love", - Connie Francis 
1962 "Liberty Valance (The Man Who Shot)", Gene Pitney 
1962 "It Keeps Right On A-Hurtin'", - Johnny Tillotson 
1973 "Will It Go Round In Circles", - Billy Preston 
1984 "Eyes Without A Face", - Billy Idol 
1984 "Almost Paradise", - Mike Reno & Ann Wilson 
1990 "I'll Be Your Shelter", - Taylor Dayne 

thanks for the link...
Auger


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Little Richard
Johnny Rzeznik (Goo Goo Dolls)

and other than music, Frankie Muniz (Malcom in the middle) and Amy Acker (Angel) were born on the same day.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

June 22nd

Don Henley (Love The Eagles!!)
Kris Kristofferson
Lots of others but I never heard of them.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

good God! I just looked up my birthday on a different website and here's what came up.

1833 Johannes Brahms Hamburg Germany, composer, enjoys a good lullaby 

1892 Josip Broz Tito WWII partisan, leader of Yugoslavia (1943-80) 

the irony about the last one is that I'm actually from Former Yugoslavia...

here's the site

http://www.scopesys.com/anyday/


----------



## Old Dog (Jan 24, 2007)

Wayne Kramer from the MC5
Willie Nelson
One of the Osmonds

Muddy Waters died on my birthday


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

March 15th.

1962 Terence Trent D'Arby, vocals/songwriter. 
1972 Mark Hoppus, bass/vocals. Member Group: 'Blink 182' :zzz:
1940 Phil Lesh, Grateful Dead.
1968 Mark McGrath, Sugar Ray.
1963 Bret Michaels, Poison. :rockon2:
1955 Dee Snider, Twisted Sister. evilGuitar:
1944 Sly Stone.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Learned something new today!*

Learned something new today...most notably about Mr. Young. I don't actually have any Booker T or TBCR albums.

1945 - Neil Young
1944 - Booker T. Jones, 'soul' singer for 'Booker T And The MG's 
1955 - Les McKeown, vocals for 'The Bay City Rollers'


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Johnny Cash. Pretty neat.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

911

Dave Bidini, Rhythm Guitar, 'The Rheostatics' 
Harry Connick, Jr.
Lola Falana
Mickey Hart, Drums 'Grateful Dead'
Leo Kottke
Jon Moss, drums Culture Club
Tommy Shaw, Guitar 'Styx'

:wave:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My birthday was yesterday (July 6th). So it is timely I should come across this thread.

I have two friends that share my birthdate and I always think of them on our shared date. But as for celebrities.....no one earth shaking. But there is...
Lavern Andrews (Andrews Sisters)
Gene Chandler (Duke of Earl)
Bill Haley (Rock around the Clock)
John Jorgenson (killer guitarist)
Michael Shreive (Santana, one of my fav drummers of all time)
and......Merv Griffin ( yuck!!!)


For songs recorded.....

One of my favs from childhood......WIPEOUT !!!!!! by the Sufaris
and Fingertips Pt.2 by Stevie Wonder


Cheers
Pete


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Roger Waters! woo hoo


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

I_cant_play said:


> good God! I just looked up my birthday on a different website and here's what came up.
> 
> 1833 Johannes Brahms Hamburg Germany, composer, enjoys a good lullaby
> 
> ...


Greeeeeaaat..

1941 Jews of Vilna Poland are confined to a ghetto 

1949 Howard Unruh kills 13 neighbors in 12 minutes

...bad stuff...oh wait..

1966 "Star Trek" premiers on NBC TV

Yeah! one up for me...I guess...I dont even like Star Trek


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oct. 29th.

I struck gold. :banana:

Peter Green.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm...June 27th...

Madylin Sweeten (from Everybody Loves Raymond - I hate that show)
Drake Bell (kid fro the "Frogger" episode of Seinfeld)
Tobey Maguire (of the Spider Man flicks...a modern travesty)
Julia Duffie (Stephanie from Newhart)
James Daughton (Greg Marmalarde from "Animal House")
Ross Perot (now there's something to be proud of...)
Bob Keeshan (Captain Kangaroo)
Helen Keller
Willie Mosconi (the billiard player)
Kate Richardson (the Canadian gymnast)

It was also the day shooting started for the first 2 Star Wars prequels (so I'm told). Not sure about the third one.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Nov 7: Joni Mitchell, Mary Travers (knew those 2). didn't know Johnny Rivers.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Trent Reznor....


----------

